# Comment changer le logo apple dans le menu bar ?



## jgl8apple8 (29 Octobre 2010)

Je voudrais savoir, comment changer le logo apple dans menu bar ? 
P.s: je suis sur snow leopard 10.6.4


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Octobre 2010)

Sujet déjà traité dans le forum _Customisation_ 

Je ne saurai même pas te dire comment faire 

Va faire un tour là bas avant qu'un modo ne ferme ou déplace ton post 

Je déplace&#8230;


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2010)

La vache, la politesse se perd vraiment. 

Pour changer la pomme il faut utiliser ThemePark.


----------



## jgl8apple8 (29 Octobre 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> La vache, la politesse se perd vraiment.
> 
> Pour changer la pomme il faut utiliser ThemePark.



Ben j'ai mis un 

Et puis c'est vrai que je ne sais  pas donc je l'ai simplement redirigé...
Par contre Mea Culpa sur le fait que je n'ai pas dit bonjour... (c'est pas ironique)


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ben j'ai mis un
> 
> Et puis c'est vrai que je ne sais  pas donc je l'ai simplement redirigé...
> Par contre Mea Culpa sur le fait que je n'ai pas dit bonjour... (c'est pas ironique)




Je pense qu'il s'adressait plutôt à l'auteur!


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2010)

Ben oui.

Quand tu vas dans une boulangerie tu dis : "bonjour, j'aimerai 2 baguettes et 4 croissants, s'il vous plaît".

T'arrives pas en disant : "j'veux du pain".
Encore moins si c'est la première fois que tu viens dans cette boulangerie.

:mouais: ou alors c'est moi qui suis trop old-school ? lol

Bref, on ne vas pas s'étendre.
J'espère que jgl8apple8 a réussi à changer sa pomme.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)

Ou un pain au chocolat dans sa barre des menus .


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2010)

:rateau: miam miam


----------



## Membre 166078 (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible de modifier la pomme de la barre des menus ?
Si oui, est-ce par le biais d'un logiciel, ou s'agit-il d'une bidouille manuelle ?

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée. 

Note du modo :
Trois posts en première page concernant le changement de la pomme ça ne fait pas sérieux voyons ... TSS TSS
On fusionne.


----------



## Larme (16 Novembre 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/comment-changer-le-logo-apple-dans-le-menu-bar-485293.html


----------



## Membre 166078 (16 Novembre 2010)

Je te remercie de ta réponse.
Seulement je suis sous leopard avec un mac PowerPC G5 et la denière version compatible léopard est seulement pour intel il me semble.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Novembre 2010)

regarde là http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter ça prend deux secondes sur google pour trouver


----------



## Membre 166078 (16 Novembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse .
Juste une dernière question : avec Shapeshifter, peut-on remplacer la pomme de la barre des menus à partir d'une simple icône  (sans installer de thèmes ) ?

Bonne soirée.


----------



## ultradevils (6 Janvier 2011)

bonjour

je voudrais savoir comment faire pour changer l&#8217;icône de la pomme situé en haut a gauche, j'ai déjà réussi a changer les autres mais celui la je n'est pas réussi même avec l'aide du forum.
J'ai un macbook pro que j'ai acheter il y a un mois neuf     
version 10.6.5
2.4 GHz  intel core 2 duo   memoire 4 Go

Merci d'avance

:modo:
Hello, et bienvenue.

Merci d'utiliser la recherche.
Il y a un post en première page concernant le changement de la pomme (http://forums.macg.co/customisation/comment-changer-le-logo-apple-dans-le-menu-bar-485293.html)
Je fusionne pour éviter, autant que faire se peut, les multi-posts similaires.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h23 ----------

en effet j'avais vu mais seulement ThemePark c'est en anglais donc je comprend pas et puis Shapeshifter ne veut pas s'installer sur mon mac.
Mais de toute façon ça a l'air trop compliqué merci quand même de ta reponse.
bye


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2011)

ultradevils a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je voudrais savoir comment faire pour changer l&#8217;icône de la pomme situé en haut a gauche, j'ai déjà réussi a changer les autres mais celui la je n'est pas réussi même avec l'aide du forum.
> J'ai un macbook pro que j'ai acheter il y a un mois neuf
> ...



Alors :
1/ShapeShifter ne tourne pas sous SL
2/Tu installes ThemePark (qui lui tourne sous SL), tu fabriques une image en format png en dimension 22x22 (environ), tu lance ThemePark, tu cliques sur Edit sArtFile, tu cliques sur la pomme image 61 (pomme non cliquée) tu remplaces par l'image que tu as crée, tu fais de même sur l'image 62 (pomme cliquée) si tu le veux, tu fermes la fenêtre en sauvant, tu cliques sur Apply theme, tu fermes ta session et tu l'as rouvre et le tour est joué.
3/Voilà


----------



## ultradevils (6 Janvier 2011)

bonjour
Merci Christophe31 pour tes tes info ça marche niquel pour la pomme cliqué mais impossible pour la pomme non cliqué, pourtant j'ai fais et refais la même manip que pour la pomme cliqué mais rien a faire ca ne veux pas.
Et pourtant quand je retourne sur themepark elle apparait bien a l'image.
Si tu a une idée ou une solution merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (6 Janvier 2011)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais ce n'est pas une histoire de barre des menus translucide ou pas ?


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais ce n'est pas une histoire de barre des menus translucide ou pas ?



Bah si elle apparait lorsque il clique, c'est que la l'option barre translucide est déjà décochée! 


Nan moi j'pense qu'il faut simplement faire un redémarrage.... sinon refaire l'opération dans le bon ordre :



Fìx a dit:


> Théoriquement*, la manip' c'est :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ultradevils (6 Janvier 2011)

merci de votre aide
mais je n'est pas photoshop donc ta manip fix ne fonctionne pas
j'ai refait la manip indiqué par Christophe redémarrant  l'ordi mais ca marche pas, c'est bizarre surtout que la pomme cliqué fonctionne

la pomme non cliqué na pas de caractéristique différente de la pomme cliqué?


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2011)

ultradevils a dit:


> la pomme non cliqué na pas de caractéristique différente de la pomme cliqué?



Non aucune. Chez moi c'est exactement le même fichier avec juste les couleurs inversées... 

J'vois pas c'qui peut clocher.... 


Enlève nous tout de même d'un doute (même si j'crois connaître la réponse)... On est bien d'accord que l'option barre translucide n'est pas cochée? (Menu &#63743; >> Préférences Système >> Bureau et économiseur d'écran >> Onglet Bureau)


----------



## ultradevils (6 Janvier 2011)

ok ben maintenant c'est bon la case était coché en fait; je ne savais pas.
Un grand merci a tout le monde pour votre aide et une bonne après-midi
a plus


----------



## wath68 (6 Janvier 2011)

Veni, vidi, vici  :king:


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Veni, vidi, vici  :king:



Je l'savais!   



_(j't'aurai bien répondu ça en cdb mais 'ai plus de munitions pour toi! :rateau: )_


----------



## kobeval (1 Octobre 2011)

hi,
qq'un connaitrait-il la manip sous lion pour changer le logo apple de la menubar tt en conservant la transparence ?






Themepark est-il opérationnel sous lion sachant que ds ts les cas je n'ai pas photoshop. Ca reste possible à réaliser mon affaire?

Merci !


----------

